# Marine Nano Tank - 5 Months In



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

I have created this thread to show my River Reef Nano. I had previously kept freshwater fish, but this was my first dip in the salty water. I want to show that it is not as difficult as I was first made to believe. You do have to keep on top of things like water changes and careful feeding, but I personally thought it would be a lot harder, so don't be too scared. But I will say its more expensive than you plan a lot more!!!

I have done a couple of modifications to the standard River Reef.
I first removed all media from the back chambers. I have then used filter floss, Carbon , Rowaphos and approx 2 kilos of live rock rubble in the back compartments.
I have upgraded one of the pumps to a 1200lph pump and attached it to the top outlet. I have also added a Koralia 1 to the main display.

My Stock is as follows:

*Fish*
Pair Of Common Clownfish
Sixline Wrasse
Yellow Watchman Goby

*Inverts*
Cleaner Shrimp 
Peppermint Shrimp
2 Sexy Shrimp
Unknown Pistol Shrimp
2 Red Legged Hermit Crabs
1 Blue legged hermit Crab
1 Emerald Mithrax Crab
Flame Scallop
4-5 Turbo Snails

*Corals*
Toadstools
Devils Finger
Favia
Kenyan bush Coral
Metallic Green Star Polyps
Hamerhead Coral
Coloured Zoa's
Various Ricordeas
White PomPom Xenia
Pulsing Xenia
Shaving Brush Algae
Unknown Red Leafed algae
Various Mushrooms
Coloured Polyps

This is how it all started


















I decided I didnt like the aquascape so I changed it more to my liking.


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

This is how it looks today, 5 months on.


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

wow cool little marine tank there hun.


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

This looks stunning! What size is the tank? Im in the very early stages of setting up a 65L tank as a marine nano, this has made me sure thats what I want to do with the tank !


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking good GeckoMagic! :no1:

I love Nano reefs, they get so much more attention then bigger tanks.

I especially love that hammer coral!

I can garantee you will want to upgrade within 12 months :whistling2:

And I do agree, it always cost a lot lot more than anticipated :lol2:


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Already want to upgrade, Want to keep the cube shape though so looking at a sumped 24" cube

Thanks


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

What lights are you running? How many litres/gallons is it?

It all looks nice and healthy, great tank


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

It is a 94L cube, It has 2 36W PC T5's for lighting. and all my corals are growing great
Thanks


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

geckomagic said:


> Already want to upgrade, Want to keep the cube shape though so looking at a sumped 24" cube
> 
> Thanks


Have a look at the lifespace betta, its a bit bigger, comes with the sump and can be used with metal halides. Looks good in white too.


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

very nice nano mate


----------



## earthling (Jun 17, 2009)

I've got that tank too 

Only thing is my clownfish are evil !! During aquascaping they'll happily take a nip off your knuckle so beware hahaha

Did you buy your crab or did it appear from the living rock ?

I had about 8 crabs from the rocks which were cool but hideous at the same time cos some of them were furry !

Only thing I'd advise is if you buy your your saltwater ready made from a shop/garden centre, check it with a hydrometer before you put it in your tank as we had most of our corals die for no apparent reason and one day we tested the water and it was almost off the scale so we had to water it down with RO......from the garden centre mix, we also had little fragments of red slimy algae which flourished in the tank, looked revolting and the only way we managed to get rid of it was to buy an extra powerhead and direct it straight towards where the algae was forming.

Lovely tank btw


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, 

Really good work there- excellent coral growth. 

You should be very proud


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

wicked looking good


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice,been toying with the idea of setting up one of those tanks as a nano reef for a while.How often do you do water changes? Weekly?


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks guys, yeah strict weekly water changes, I use my own RO and Salt so no problems there.
Thanks


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice tank you have - The softs look very healthy


----------

